# Problem with Plex - Seek and Resume appear to be broken on some roms



## Patass (Jul 11, 2012)

http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/45417-problem-seeking-and-resuming-nexus-7/page__gopid__302124#entry302124

There are some other posts referencing this on the forums as well. My Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7 both have this problem and are running AOKP JB Build 4. My Motorola Xoom is running EOS 3, and does not have this problem. It did have this problem on stock unrooted jellybean, and on CM10. I have log cats if theres a dev that would like to see them. Anyone use plex and have this issue? Any work arounds known?


----------

